# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Definede büyü ve tılsım

## anau

Definecilikte kemikleşen bu safsatayı bırakıp, aklımızı beynimizi kullanmamız, çalışmalarımızı bilisel gerçekler üzerine inşa etmemiz gerekir. Müslüman biri, putperest gibi davranış sergilememelidir. Çalışmalı, her geçen gün çalışmalarını modernize etmeyi asli bir görev gibi kabul edip ve bu şekilde davranmalıdır. Definecilik ile Arkeoloji arasında amaç ve hedef bakımından fazla bir farklılık yoktur, modern bir defineci gidip aklın mantığın kabul etmediği bir takım safsatalarla uğraşmayacak, Arkeoloji biliminin ana temellerini, kural ve metotlarını kullanarak çalışmaya başlayacak ve aynı şekilde çalışmasını bitirecektir. Aksi halde, zaman, mali, iş gücü kaybı yanında tarihi belge niteliğindeki bir çok dokümanı tahrip etmenin ötesine geçmeyecektir.
Bu güne kadar İslam dini, bu tür bir inancı şiddetle reddetmiş, bu tür inanmaları 10 büyük günah arasında ifade etmiştir. Yine gelişen bilimsel veriler içerisinde kabul görmeyen, yine bilim dünyasında gerçekle, ciddiyetle alakası olmadığından şiddetle reddedilen konulardandır.
Konuya kaynaklar bazında bakalım;
Anadolu kadınlarının (Nazar boncuğu) başlarına taktıkları metal süs eşyasına da tılsım denir. Bağ süslemelerinde kullanılan tılsımın, kişiyi, nazar, iftira ve kötü ruhlardan koruduğuna inanılıyor.[1] Tılsım gümüş, altın vb. değerli metallerden yapıldığı gibi, bunların taklitlerinden, mücevherlerden, deniz kabuklarından da olabilir. Tılsımın Manî inancıyla da ilişkisi bulunmaktadır. Anadolu folklorunda tılsım genellikle büyünün etkisini sağlayan araçları ifade eder. Define vb. gizli şeyleri bulmak, kapalı yerleri açmak için ehlinin bildiği sözlere veya vasıtalara da tılsım denir.[2] Bir başka inanış; bulaşıcı hastalıkların tesirini önlemek ve insanlarla hayvanların kötülüklerinden korkmamak için de tılsım yapılır.[3]
Tılsım, insanları koruduğuna veya uğur getirdiğine inanılan tabiat veya insan eseri olan nesnelerin tamamını içine alır. Tılsımları insanlar bizzat kendileri üzerlerinde taşıyabilecekleri gibi, tesirli olması istenen arazi, dam çatısı, vb. yerlerde de saklayabilirler. İnsan yapısı tılsımlar, daha çok hayvan veya eşyaların küçük modelleriyle, üzerinde dinî yazılar bulunan madalyonlar ve yazılı kâğıtlardan oluşur. Bazı metal ve muskaların tılsım için kullanıldığı da oldukça yaygın uygulamadır.
Batıl inanışa göre tılsımların etkili olabilmesi, tabiattaki bazı güçlerle ilişki kurulmasına ve uğurlu bir zamanda dinî törenle yapılmasına bağlıdır Buna örnek; Antik Yunan ve Roma tapınaklarını gösterebiliriz. Tılsımdan medet ummanın mazisi oldukça eskilere gitmektedir. Papirüslerin incelenmesi Eski Mısırda 75 kadar tılsımın mevcut olduğunu ortaya çıkarmıştır. Eski Mısırda Doğan Güneş tılsımının, ölümden sonra yeniden dirilmeyi sağladığına inanılmıştır. Yine eski Mısırda ölüyle birlikte gömülen Menat tılsımının, ölüyü tanrısal koruma altına aldığına kesin gözüyle bakılmıştır. Men003 Hıristiyanlık dünyasında da tılsımın çeşitli şekilleriyle kullanıldığı bilinmektedir. Bu kullanım, din adamlarının asırlar süren mücadelelerine rağmen hâlâ tam olarak önlenebilmiş değildir. Hıristiyan halkın birtakım bâtıl inançlarından da kaynaklanan tılsım inancı, sihir, büyük ve efsunla beslenmektedir.
Yahudilikte uygulanan tılsım çeşitleri Hıristiyanlıktan çok daha yaygındır. Bunun nedeni, geç dönem Kabalacılarının tılsıma büyük ilgi göstermeleridir. Bundan dolayı tılsım hazırlamak hahamların görevleri arasında yer almıştır. Nitekim, loğusaya zarar verdiğine inanılan Lilithten korumak için doğum odasına tılsımlı eşyalar asılması, Yahudi toplumlarında hâlâ yaygın bir gelenek olarak varlığını sürdürmektedir.[4]
Bazı değişik şekiller göstermekle beraber tılsım hemen her toplumda vardır. Eski Bâbil, Asur ve Persler de tılsım bir teknik olarak uygulanmıştır. İslâm dışındaki bütün bâtıl ve muharref dinlerin tören ve âyinlerinde her zaman tılsımdan izler bulmak mümkündür. Birçok tarihçi ve sosyolog tılsımı, bâtıl ve muharref dinlerin bir parçası gibi ele almıştır. Tılsımla ilgili yazılı tarih öncesi bilgiler noksan olmakla beraber, Yunan ve Mısır papirüslerindeki bilgiler oldukça doyurucudur.
Türk toplumlarında tılsım ve tılsıma benzer uygulamaların mazisi İslâm öncesine kadar uzanır. İslâmdan sonraki dönemlerde ise eski Iran, Mezopotamya ve Mısır kültürlerinin tesiriyle tılsım az da olsa varlığını sürdürmüştür.[5] Cahiliye dönemi Araplarında fal okları atmak, çeşitli anlamlara gelen taşlar dikmek, yıldızlara bakarak mana çıkarmak, birtakım kareler içinde harf veya rakamlar yazarak tılsım yapmak oldukça yaygın bir uygulama idi.
Anadoluda tılsım ve tılsıma benzer uygulamalar, Hıristiyanlık, eski putperest dinler ve komşu kültürlerin tesiriyle âdetâ kurumlaşmış, büyücülükle iç içe yürümüştür.
İslâm tılsım yapılmasını da, tılsıma inanılmasını da yasaklamış, medet umarak onu meslek edinmeyi şiddetle reddetmiştir. Ayrıca İslâm, tılsımın mucize ve keramete benzetilmemesine özen göstermiş, onu müşrik ve kâfirlere özgü bir faaliyet olarak değerlendirmiştir. İslâma göre tılsım, Allahtan gelen bilgilere dayanmaz. Kuran-ı Kerîm, tılsım ve ona benzer faaliyetleri bâtıl ve şeytan işi saymış (el-Âraf, 7/102), safir sözüyle de büyü ve tılsım yapanları kastetmiştir (el-Âraf, 7/109, 113; et-Tûr, 52/15; el-Hicr, 99/14-15). Hz. Muhammede gelen ilâhî vahye inanmayanlar ona sihirbaz, büyücü ve tılsımcı iftirasında bulunmuş ve sözlerini de sihir saymışlardır (el-Müddessir, 74/24).
Hz. Peygamber, yedi büyük günahtan birincisinin Allaha şirk koşmak olduğunu açıklamış, ikincisi de sihir ve tılsımla ilgilenmektir buyurmuştur.
Kuran-ı Kerîm ve Hadis-i şerifler, Allahın iradesi dışında hiç bir kimsenin, hiç bir kimseye fayda veya zarar vermeyeceğini defalarca vurgulamış, tılsım yapan kişide olağanüstü bir güç bulunduğuna inanmayı kesinlikle reddetmiştir (el-Mâide, 5/90; Tâhâ, 20/69)
Bizim en büyük kaynağımız Kurân-ı Kerimdir ..
Kaynaklar
[1] İbn Haldun, Mukaddime, çev. Z.K. Ugan Ankara, 1957, 111, 2 vd.
[2] Meydan Larousse, XIX, 11508.
[3] M.Z. Pakalın, Osmanlı Tarih Deyimleri Sözlüğü, 111, 494
[4] Ana Britannica, XX, 619
[5] Dinler Tarihi Ansiklopedisi, İstanbul, 1976, III, 606.
http://www.gizligercekler.com/definede-buyu-ve-tilsim/

----------

